# Bourton on the water



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi all 
Anybody know of anywhere to stay near Bourton on the water in December.(Walking distance) 
Moors Farm is no longer open all year


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi football ground hardstand bar in club house half mile walk into town we will be there 6th dec.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

barrosa said:


> Hi football ground hardstand bar in club house half mile walk into town we will be there 6th dec.


Someone previously wrote that it is only available for MCC ( Motorcaravan Club ) members. Is that right or not?

Thanks i a.

Harvey


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I am under the impression it is an MCC only "aire", contact Bourton rangers or (rovers) f c and ask?


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi stopped there many times never been asked, no i am not a member.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sent a Email to Football club and told me they have a CL for 5 vans and gave me a link to Bourton on the Water website/accommodation.There is no mention of being any club member, so we will give it ago next week-end.
Nick


----------

